# voiding cystourethrogram



## kandimcm (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all! 

I'm curious if anyone know if an outpatient hospital can bill for the contrast supply charge in addition to cpt 51600/74455 or if it's including in reimbursement for those two codes?

thanks!


----------

